# Fridge Recall Question



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

We dropped our TT for the recall yesterday. The repair shop just called and siad it was not needed as there was a new cooling unit in it. The previous owner never mentioned this but I guess it could be. This would take care of the problem?









Erin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Anything is possible. Did you bring it in based on the SN on the fridge? Can you ask the dealer what is different about the cooling unit?


----------

